
Ask HN: What libraries should I learn to build something like this? - digitalquacks
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/06/05/upshot/how-the-recession-reshaped-the-economy-in-255-charts.html?action=click&contentCollection=The%20Upshot&region=Footer&module=WhatsNext&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&moduleDetail=undefined&pgtype=Multimedia
======
onion2k
As far as technology goes, the NYT site is built on the Foundation framework.
The interactive graphics are based on D3.js. There'll be a bunch of data
analysis, database skills, design, HTML, CSS, JS, etc in there as well.

But... if you want to build something similar, learn team skills. A site like
that isn't built by an individual.

~~~
digitalquacks
fair enough.

------
jlg23
Ignorance 1.0 for work-groups.

Yes, I am being cynical - but I cannot extract any information from the
"article" because on my FF on OSX any attempt at scrolling leads to seemingly
random stuff changing without any option left for me to read it sequentially.

A great example of "less would have been more".

~~~
digitalquacks
I agree with you completely, with a finance background I still stared at it
for a while and extracted very little. Its all there, but I had to do my own
'analytics'.

